# Fish tank rack ideas???



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

What's the best method to build a fish tank rack... It'll be for 2 x 3ft tanks or 2 x 4ft tanks...

Would like the cheapest method and easiest method please.. And the cheapest, easiest method...


Hope that makes sense.. :-S lol. 

Thanks for any help.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not able to put a figure to it cost wise, but a stainless steel frame would be the easiest way to build a rack - that is essentially what the basis of racks you see in aquatics shops use once you take out the tanks and covers.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah I want a canopy for the bottom tank as at the moment I've only one 3 foot tank with a lid.. The 4's don't have proper lids and the other 3 isn't exactly 3 ft I think .. Think it's 90cm or something stupid like that.. Lol.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Look at screwfix and other hardware outlets, the heavy duty shelving is fairly good there. It won't look good but you can get stuff to hold lots of weight securely. Go for either stainless steel or aluminium to save headaches in the future. Better to splash out a little to save time/effort/money in a few years.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats definitely true... Might have a look..  am I right in thinking you can get proper fixtures like 90degree corners etc??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazza1587 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Racking*

Have a look at rapid racking they do business and warehouse racking systems which will take a lot of weight. Prices are not too bad. I have used the for servers and in a warehouse for heavy items.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been looking into racking for ponds/tanks for the turtles.

Machine Mart have a boltless range by Clarkes but they are only 300mm wide, but this may be ok if your tanks are 12"/300mm. Each shelf holds 150kg, or the stronger one will hold 300kg per shelf.

Big Dug also do a range, but again are too narrow. I have found one on eBay but am a bit dubious as to whether it is the "real mccoy".


----------



## blowupcavs (Sep 1, 2007)

He site bigbug has some very well priced racking. I would only use the 300kg rated shelves as 1 litre of water weighs 1kg. So a 3' tank would be about 150kg+.


----------



## Fauna (Oct 20, 2013)

At the minute I use bolt-less racking I got off of ebay, but it's annoyingly only 35" wide so I can't fit 3ft tanks on it! It's worth just having a browse on there for wide heavy duty racking and see what comes up, machinemart does some as well as big dug.


----------

